
Kngine - A Knowledge-based Assistant - caffeinewriter
http://kngine.com/
======
inetsee
It's hard for me to take their app seriously when their homepage is broken on
Chrome (won't scroll).

~~~
caffeinewriter
Hmm. No issues on Chrome for me. Try running it in incognito? Maybe an
extension's interfering.

